# Cherry Head Torts



## tortoise_lover (Sep 18, 2009)

very beautifull creature..  
just fall in love with them 






















and this one is the most red from three of them.. just cannot imagine how can it be so red.. the foot, neck, tail, and the head.. 















can anyone help me to describe the differencess between Cherry Head or Red Foot tortoise?

thanks


----------



## LIttleGreys (Sep 18, 2009)

They are beautiful! Such pretty colors.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 18, 2009)

"Can anyone help me to describe the differences between Cherry Head or Red Foot tortoise?"

See if this helps or else I hope someone else comes along soon as I'm not sure: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6511.html

Cute! Want to share more about your set up?


----------



## reptylefreek (Sep 18, 2009)

OT but I couldn't help but notice the news paper in the background. Where are you from tortoise_lover? By the way very cute little guys


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh wow the newspaper is in another language! lol


----------



## tortoise_lover (Sep 18, 2009)

LIttleGreys said:


> They are beautiful! Such pretty colors.



thanks..



tortoisenerd said:


> "Can anyone help me to describe the differences between Cherry Head or Red Foot tortoise?"
> 
> See if this helps or else I hope someone else comes along soon as I'm not sure: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6511.html
> 
> Cute! Want to share more about your set up?



thanks bro.. i only use aquarium and newspaper for their layer  can you help me for better set up? because as long as i know, this kind of tortoise need a high humidity.. am i right?



reptylefreek said:


> OT but I couldn't help but notice the news paper in the background. Where are you from tortoise_lover? By the way very cute little guys



ah yes... i'm from indonesia..you are so thorough.. he he he


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahhh the second one has a heart shape inside the scute. I like the fact that each one is just a little bit different, yet all are beauties.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Sep 18, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh the second one has a heart shape inside the scute. I like the fact that each one is just a little bit different, yet all are beauties.



ow yes, you're right.. i wouldn't event know if you didn't tell me


----------



## cherry head (Oct 31, 2009)

They so beautiful! Color 
I have 2 cherry head too hehe......
Btw I know you have 14 scute 120mm please add photo hehe.

Nice too meet you in here friend
Monday I greeting say hello. 
This time I am use handphone can not find greeting thread


----------



## goReptiles (Nov 2, 2009)

wowo those are red feet. They look so nice.


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 2, 2009)

great pics those cherry heads have amazing colors especially the one in the last picture


----------

